# Weinfass im Winter?



## willi1954 (17. Okt. 2011)

Moin zusammen

mich würde mal intressieren, wie Ihr eure Miniteiche (Weinfässer) über den Winter bringt.
Wir haben seit diesem Sommer auch 2 davon, aber die letzten schönen Sonnentage genutzt, um Pflanzen und __ Schnecken ins Winterquartier zu bringen.
Aber wie bringt man die Holzfässer sinnvol durch den Winter? 
Abgedeckt oder offen ? oder sollte man sie doch besser überdacht lagern?

Bin auf Tips gespannt

LG Willi


----------



## buddler (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass im Winter?*

hallo willi!
hab im ersten jahr auch mein weinfass im keller gefüllt mit wasser überwintert.
danach hab ich ich es im frühjahr etwas verfrüht wieder rausgestellt und es ist mir dann noch über wochen voll eingefroren.
man kann sich wirklich die arbeit sparen und die teile gleich draußen lassen.hier sind etliche user,die ihre fässer einfach draußen stehen lassen.ohne abdeckung,plane oder sonst einen winterschutz.
frost kann den fässern nicht schaden.
eventuell wertvolle seerosen würde ich allerdings vorsichhalber im tieferen überwintern lassen.
bis dann
gruß jörg


----------



## Hexe_Mol (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass im Winter?*

hallo willi 

schau mal hier: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28080/page-6

da hatten wir das thema im letzten winter und da hab ich auch nen foto von der "überwinterung" meines fass-teiches gezeigt.  bei mir bleibt auch die seerose den winter über im fass, allerdings scheint das auch ne sehr robuste sorte zu sein.


----------



## rasenfritze (30. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass im Winter?*

Eine Plane ist von Vorteil denke ich und vom Schneesturm schützen würde ich das Fass auch. Eine neue Lackschicht machts im Frühjar sicher auch.


----------



## buddler (8. Dez. 2011)

*AW: Weinfass im Winter?*

Lackschicht?:?Man lackiert doch keine Weinfässer.Naja,dieGeschmäcker sind doch halt verschieden.
Gruß jörg


----------

